# The ipad really IS magic!!



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

This is a true story. It just happened 5 minutes ago and I'm still a little freaked out about it lol. I was trying to pull the flap part into the opening on my cover so I could stand my ipad up to read. I was talking to my DH on yahoo messenger and when I turned the ipad back over and looked at the screen the word "tugging" was on the screen! I didn't not type that. Not with my fingers anyway, or not on purpose! That was exactly what I was doing too. I was tugging the flap. I think you probably had to be there but it freaked me out a little LOL.

Melissa


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL.  Do you have a ghost


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL, I would have been even more freaked if it had read "Stop Tugging!"


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Apparently, your iPad didn't like you "tugging" on it.
Be more gentle next time.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

leslieray said:


> LOL, I would have been even more freaked if it had read "Stop Tugging!"


ha ha ha ha! So, wow! I better treat my iPad nicely! ha ha ha ha! That was pretty cool. Did you try it again? Is that sort of like that doll? I see it, but can't remember the name of the doll. Was a Twilight episode back when I was a kid and addicted to Twilight Zone on the the tube TVs!

Tugging - wow. That's cool!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow how scary


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I am sure I did it by accident by touching letters while I had it upside down and now that I think about it in the light of day I bet it autocorrected from gibberish that I typed lol. 
Stop tugging would have definitely freaked me out!

Melissa


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Hopefully it doesn't learn how to be a revolutionary.
(at least, without your consent)


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

rho said:


> LOL. Do you have a ghost


I think she might


----------

